# Rattlesnake vaccine?



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I live in the high desert of Southern CA and it's prime rattler time. We hae seen a lot lately and I called around to find out about "Snake training" where they teach the dog to avoid snakes and they also recommended the "rattlesnake vaccine".

Have any of you gotten it? They said it could buy you valuable hours. 
Do you know if it's expensive etc? 

Also, anyone do the snake training and have any suggestions as to what to expect?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have it done every year. It does nothing if your dog is bitten by a Mojave Green. I know there are a lot of people who do not like a lot of the vaccinations, but it's prime rattler season here, I see them every year (as I'm sure you do too), and I hike in the canyons, so I vaccinate in the hopes of buying time for my dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The vaccinations are species specific. Not always helpful if another type of snake bites the dog as Susan commented. Of course certain areas are more apt to have certain snakes.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone know what species were used in the making of this vaccine? Southern pacific? western diamondback? red diamond? sidewinder? Are there different batches for different regions of the country depending on the local species, or is it like a "universal cocktail" mix?

Around here it is not that expensive, even the cheap "vaccination clinics" held through a local pet store offer it - as I recall cost is about the same as, say, the combo vaccine, or rabies.

I haven't done it to my dogs, and haven't done much research on it, because I usually don't take them to risky areas... But if it's anything like building immunity/antibodies through small venom doses, as some snake handlers have done, I remember reading that this can be a great way to develop an allergy to the venom as well...

p.s. - since it it species specific, is it one vaccine for each species, or for common species in a region, or select species across the country for a "universal" mix?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It's a vaccination not feeding venom in any dossage. Contact RedRock (makers of the vaccine) if you want more info:
http://www.redrockbiologics.com/FAQ.html


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

April, since you're from California, here's what the UC-Davis Veterinary Teaching Hospital has to say:



> Canine Rattlesnake Vaccine
> The canine rattlesnake vaccine comprises venom components from _Crotalus atrox_ (western diamondback). *Although a rattlesnake vaccine may be potentially useful for dogs that frequently encounter rattlesnakes, currently we are unable to recommend this vaccine because of insufficient information regarding the efficacy of the vaccine in dogs.* Dogs develop neutralizing antibody titers to _C. atrox_ venom, and may also develop antibody titers to components of other rattlesnake venoms, but research in this area is ongoing. *Owners of vaccinated dogs must still seek veterinary care immediately in the event of a bite*, because 1) the type of snake is often unknown; 2) antibody titers may be overwhelmed in the face of severe envenomation, and 3) an individual dog may lack sufficient protection depending on its response to the vaccine and the time elapsed since vaccination. According to the manufacturer, to date, rare vaccinated dogs have died following a bite when there were substantial delays (12-24 hours) in seeking treatment. Recommendations for booster vaccination are still under development, but it appears that adequate titers do not persist beyond one year after vaccination. Adverse reactions appear to be low and consistent with those resulting from vaccination with other products available on the market. The product license is currently conditional as efficacy and potency have not been fully demonstrated. *Based on existing evidence, the UC Davis VMTH does not currently recommend routine vaccination of dogs for rattlesnake envenomation, and the vaccine is not stocked by our pharmacy.*


From: http://www.vmth.ucdavis.edu/vmth/clientinfo/info/genmed/vaccinproto.html


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I've done a little checking around. The vet that was recommended to me does dispense the vaccine and recommends if because of the high snake population. 

I totally understand it doesn't negate the need for treatment but with all the outings into the back=county we do as a family and with scouts I think it is- worth it. 

I've also looked into snake avoidance training and we will be going to that in Mid-May as well. Hopefully caution and training will negate the need to find out if the vaccine works. 

Thank you all for the insight and info!


----------

